#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Overland from Kuala Lumpur to Krabi???

## Julzzz

Hi all,

wanna come to Krabi for a few days from KL early december 09...
I am French, any visa issues?
How does it work when travelling by train?

Any suggestions?

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

visa exempt is issued valid for 15 days, train from Kuala Lumpur to Butterworth then onto Thailand, or coach from Kuala Lumpur to hat Yai then onto Krabi from there.,

----------


## killerbees

Don't think the trains go to Krabi (from what I remember) but you should be able to either take the train up to the border, cross into Thailand, and head up on the train from Hat Yai or Sungai Kolok or wherever. You could probably just catch a bus from Sungai Kolok or Penang or Hat Yai, too. Or head all the way up to Nakhorn or Surat on the train and take a minibus over to Krabi. 

Up to thou...

----------


## Happyman

A few years ago there was a long distance coach from KL to Krabi - 11 hours - I caught it once - not too bad !
diverted to Satun en route !

----------


## aging one

screw the slow way do this.


*Wed 09 Dec 2009*  - 					Kuala Lumpur LCCT (KUL)  					to Krabi (KBV)  					 					 						 							 						  						 					
 					 					 					 																 							 								Depart 								Arrive 								Flight 								Guest 								 								All-In Fare NEW
(Fare + Airport Tax*)
All you need to pay 								Class 							 						 					 				 	 		 		1205 (KUL) 		1225 (KBV) 		 AK  804 	    		  		  				   						Adult     						 
  				 			 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		   121.00 MYR
 		 Economy

----------


## reinvented

train stops at trang, could go by road from there

----------


## kingwilly

“Focus on the journey, not the destination. Joy is found not in finishing an activity but in doing it.” 

Greg Anderson (American best-selling Author and founder of the American Wellness Project., b.1964)

----------


## mikem

The Langkawi Express leaves  Sentral KL every evening arriving in Had Yai at about 10 the following morning. There is 1 sleeper car so try to book in advance.

In Had Yai there are mini buses to Krabi available from any of the many travel agencies in the streets in front of the train station.

Or, for more comfort, go out to the bus station & take a bus from there.

You go thru immigration at Padang Besar station.

----------


## killerbees

Also, if you want to go a more scenic route and take your time doing it... catch the ferry from Langkawi up to Koh whatever the hell, Tarutao? I think that might be the first stop in Thailand. The ferry will also go past all sorts of other islands on its way up to Krabi. You might have to change boats a couple of times. I caught it from Tarutao to Lipe, and then on to Koh Muk. Takes longer but beats the shit out of sitting on a bus.

----------


## Julzzz

some good ideas there...hopefully will not take me too long to get to Krabi as I have only a few days...

Happy travelling to you all.

----------


## Julzzz

sorry mate but how does it work for the visa when taking the ferry from Langwaki to thai???

----------


## killerbees

Don't know about that. I sailed down from Phuket and hopped off the boat at Tarutao. I didn't have a re-entry permit so couldn't go all the way down to Langkawi. I imagine it's not too difficult, probably like a regular border crossing with a fifteen day stamp.

----------


## mikem

> sorry mate but how does it work for the visa when taking the ferry from Langwaki to thai???


If you take the ferry Langkawi - Satun you get the  Thai visa at the jetty in Satun

----------

